# [HOWTO] Recovery + ENG Hboot after XTC clip



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

This is for those using the XTC clip, NOT for those using alpharev. AlphaRev users will not need to do this.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8699733/vivow/PG32IMG.zip
481e595264069932e93c5ab82abfb886 PG32IMG.zip
(Always check the md5sum first)

Download this file, and save it to the root (/) of your sdcard.

run

```
adb reboot bootloader
```
choose the bootloader option (if available) and allow the IMG to flash. Reboot, delete PG32IMG.zip and you are ready to use fastboot and recovery.

Attn1 built this recovery from CWR repos.


----------

